# Husq 136 chainsaw pouring gas



## jgraham798 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a husqvarna chainsaw model 136 and I was having trouble with it idling too high and it would not idle down no matter what I did. I figured that I needed to clean the carb again, so I got a carb kit and put it in. 

I have done this several times since I've had this saw and I've never run up on the problem I'm now having.

If I take the saw and point the blade downward, gas pours out of the muffler area. To me that indicates a problem with the needle valve but being a novice at working on these things I'm not completely sure.

I did replace the needle valve and had to also replace the spring that goes under the "arm" that raises and lowers the needle valve. I lost the original spring and had to order one....twice. I lost the first one too....durn those things are small.

Is the needle valve what's causing the gas to run out of the muffler area?

Can anyone point me in the right direction as to what I need to do? This is my favorite saw and although it's a small one, it's one heck of a cutting machine.

Thanks for any ideas you can give me!

Jim


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You'd need to test the carburetor's ability to hold pressure. This requires a hand pump with a gauge, such as a MityVac (can get almost anywhere, including harbor freight).
The carb. should be able to hold at least 5 or 6 PSI, preferrably 7.5 to 8, at the fuel inlet fitting. Testing it in this manner will tell you if the inlet needle can do what it's supposed to. Don't listen to anyone about a pop-off pressure, that's not what you need to test for. If you do pressurize one enough to pop-off, the re-seat pressure is what would be the meaningful factor. But you don't need to make one pop-off to test it.

If the saw is old, and the carb. is too, the side walls of the inlet needle well, or cavity may be worn and allowing the needle to skew and lose it's sealing capability.
Paul


----------



## jgraham798 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info Paulr44.

I will look for a mityvac at lunch today and test the carb when I get back home. That sounds like it may be my problem.

I have another dumb question caused by my sometimers....

The metering diaphram.... Which way is up on it? Does the silver disc thing go towards the needle valve or towards the top cover? It's been 3 weeks since I took the carb apart and It just plain slipped my mind. 

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The large metal disc faces the needle valve.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Common service info., located in public areas...

http://www.zamacarb.com/techsupport.html
http://www.zamacarb.com/pdfs/TechGuide_2007.pdf
http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/


----------



## jgraham798 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks again Paul44r and thanks usmcgrunt.

It sure is hell getting old....


----------



## stormtrooper (May 12, 2011)

gas pouring out means the needle isnt seating


----------



## jgraham798 (Jul 9, 2009)

An update on my issue....

I decide to just buy another carb for this saw because it was cheaper than having all the downtime I was having trying to diagnose the problem...

I know I do need a better work area than under my carport. I lost carb pieces 3 different times due to the storms we have been having the past month or so. I did put all the small pieces into a can with a lid but when the wind blows it off the work bench and it hits the ground the parts go everywhere.

Thanks to all for the helpful info!


----------

